# New to breeding - some questions!



## Custard Cream (27 March 2015)

So I've decided that I'm putting my wonderful mare in foal this year. She's had a foal with her previous owner who is fab. I'm looking to breed something specifically for me for the future. I don't want a world beater, I want something with great temperament and that can improve on my mares weaknesses. 

My mare is half ID half TB, great allrounder and fab temperament. I've decided, after much looking and reading (and meeting!) of stallions to go with Amorous Archie. He has everything I want - great temperament, good allrounder, lovely movement and a proper ID. 

So, I've had the CEM swab done and it's come back clear. Box 1 ticked. 

Three years ago we tried to put my mare in foal again by AI (the initial foal was conceived this way), but after 3 rounds, it didn't work. 

Mare was scanned in October last year and all found to be normal. I've been advised by my vet (a different one to who did the AI last time) to give a course of Regumate this time round. So I'm just planning the next stages in my head and with the vet on Monday to co-ordinate diaries. 

Just wanted some feedback really on how best to prepare my mare for AI - she's now living out after coming in at nights over the winter - she looks amazingly well and is in light work. She's getting some H&P nuts at the mo, but no other additives or anything. 

I've read a lot over the last few months about the timings of oestrus and ovulation and the best times to AI etc, but nothing beats hearing from those who have done it succesfully, so please share your stories along with the dos and don'ts.

And please also share any Archie baby photos you might have!

CC


----------



## Rollin (28 March 2015)

My only advice, after disappointment with AI is to make sure you are using vet/centre/stud who have experience and good results.  Not just a local vet.

I sent two mares to an experienced (allegedly) stud, both on Regumate the stud managed to 'miss' ovulation of the first mare to come into season.

After three months neither mare was in foal and my vet bills were more than the purchase price of one of my stallions!!!

It is really important that you send your mare to someone who has experience with AI.  Make sure you know what the costs will be before you go ahead, is my advice.  We only use natural cover now.

Good luck I hope you have a lovely foal at the end.


----------



## Custard Cream (28 March 2015)

Thanks Rollin - mare isn't going anyway, staying at home and our vet is very experienced in AI. Having had the disappointment last time when using a different vet practice I'm aware that this all might be pipe dreams and nothing will come of it, but we can only try!


----------



## Clodagh (28 March 2015)

I sent my mare to stud to be done, and although it was an extra cost she took after 1 cycle and stayed there until her second scan. It did work out cheaper than having the vet out umpteen times to scan her and the stud scan overnight if they deem it necessary.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2015)

Congratulations on the choice of stallion.  He is very fertile, my mare took on the first AI.  If you have the chance go and meet Rita and Archie, you will be made very welcome.

The temperament of the stallion is nothing short of amazing and he passes it on.


----------



## Mariposa (30 March 2015)

We sent our mares to the stud for their AI - I thought it would work out cheaper in the long run. Luckily both mares took on their first cycle to our surprise, and they stayed there until their heartbeat scans before coming home. The stud only charged grass livery so it wasn't nearly as expensive as I'd thought - and I think it worked out cheaper than having to pay all those call out fees.


----------



## Custard Cream (30 March 2015)

Trouble is there is nowhere near to me that I would entrust my mare to go to. She will be staying at home!


----------



## Rosieroo (31 March 2015)

I attempted to Ai my mare in 2013 but after 3 cycles and one AI my mare was scanned empty! So last year I sent my mare upto bowland irish draughts and she took straight away - I'm now eagerly awaiting my diamond lodge baby in May &#55357;&#56832;

Good luck with your mare


----------



## Equi (31 March 2015)

Great stallion, love to see your mare too though.

Ill mirror the ones saying that you need a good vet. If they can scan and squirt at the exact time needed then it should be successful. A friend bred her mare via AI with only one go. A normal vet just won't know enough.


----------



## Adina (1 April 2015)

I've bred 2 foals by frozen AI.  First foal 2 straws one late at night, second early in the morning. Second foal: one straw only did not take, but next cycle 2 straws late evening and early morning again - success.  This was at an Equine clinic that specialise in AI, so vets available 24 hrs.


----------



## Custard Cream (1 April 2015)

Hmmm - Im a bit concerned now after chatting to my vet today. They said they 'needed to read up on their repo notes' and that once we'd worked out when she was ovulating 'it didn't matter which one of them came out to just put it in'. 

Vet is an old friend - think I'm a bit worried that they aren't going to be taking it seriously....

For those of you that sent your mare to stud - how did you choose where to send her? How long where they away for?


----------



## Tern (2 April 2015)

Custard Cream said:



			For those of you that sent your mare to stud - how did you choose where to send her? How long where they away for?
		
Click to expand...

Have never bred myself but my friend sent her's to stud from when sent their for AI to until foal weaned.. It was mare's first foal.


----------



## Rivendell (2 April 2015)

I would also be concerned by them having to read up on the notes!!!  Although they are correct that anyone can inseminate her.  All it takes is cleaning her up and popping a straw through to the uterus, then injecting the goodies.  The more important part is making sure she is being inseminated at the correct time, which really only an experienced vet will know for sure (there are a lot of factors that go into making sure it is the correct time so it is a lot harder than it seems!).
It costs a lot to do AI, so you don't just want to be leaving it in the hands of fate!  It is not being disloyal to your vet either.  I can't help on choosing where to send her, but I definitely think you should look into that option.


----------



## Maesfen (2 April 2015)

OP.  Why don't you tell us which area you are and maybe we will be able to give you some names of reputable vets or studs to choose from.

With the best will in the world, it is likely to become very expensive using your own vets if they are not experienced in AI enough, plus with a mare with unknown cycle activity you will be subject to many visits with costs which would be unnecessary if you were to send her to a stud.  I did it one year and it was an absolute disaster simply because my mare refused to read the rules and came in and out of season far earlier than expected with no indications at all so by the time she was scanned she had already gone over or we couldn't get semen in time or the stallion was unavailable; so many problems it was a complete hassle; it cost me more in vet visits and semen collections with nothing to show for it than any stud livery with vet package had ever done, plus with the stud doing the work, it was totally hassle free which has a lot in its favour for me.  I also believe the owner of Archie will only deal with reputable AI vets, those known to be thoroughly capable at doing the job as she's had some bad experiences too so if yours is 'out of practice' as it were, you could have a problem with that anyway; I know she was compiling a list of decent vets so maybe have a word with her, she might be able to help better than we can.


----------



## Rollin (2 April 2015)

I am pleased you have added this Pat.  Exactly as per my first post.

I had a vet bill of £3,000 and no foal!!  Plus huge cost of importing frozen semen from Hungary, Regumate, swabs, transport and livery.  You need a vet who has experience and gets results.

The stallion we bought was a bargain.


----------



## sport horse (3 April 2015)

I have been breeding for over 40 years and using AI for more than 25 years. 
The veterinary surgeon is critical to the success of the whole thing and there is no point in using a vet who is not an expert in this field - anymore that you would ask psychiatrist to pin your broken leg! 
Rita, the owner of Archie, is extremely experienced and I know she was very disillusioned last year at the amount of extra coverings she was having to send out because the vets had used the semen incorrectly or ordered it at the wrong time. She did say that she was only going to send semen to a few select vet practices. If this is the case you may have no choice but to send your mare somewhere else. In fact she is doing you a favour as a poor vet can not only not get your mare in foal, but I heard of one (not UK based) who actually killed a friend's horse. 
You have been similarly advised by several people on here - LISTEN!!


----------



## PorkChop (3 April 2015)

I agree that it can get very costly so you are far better sending her somewhere that deals with mares and AI every day - the added advantage is that there is often a Vet visiting every day so always available for scans etc.

I was lucky that a good friend of mine has their own stud - don't suppose you are near Twenlows?


----------



## Custard Cream (4 April 2015)

I'm based in County Durham, I've contacted my local 'big' practice but when I went in to get some info the receptionist said things like 'we haven't got packages for this year ready yet' and 'things are in a state of flux' and when I said I needed a very experienced AI vet she said 'well there might not be anyone here we don't really know what's happening'. So I guess they are a no as well. 

If anyone can recommend somewhere close to send her then do, otherwise I'll just knock the whole idea on the head.


----------



## Rollin (4 April 2015)

I know two Cleveland Bay breeders who have had good results with Jonathan Pycock, using AI.  I know he has now retired but the practice still exists in Yorkshire.  I don't know how far that is for you.


----------



## ihatework (4 April 2015)

Custard Cream said:



			Hmmm - Im a bit concerned now after chatting to my vet today. They said they 'needed to read up on their repo notes' and that once we'd worked out when she was ovulating 'it didn't matter which one of them came out to just put it in'. 

Vet is an old friend - think I'm a bit worried that they aren't going to be taking it seriously....

For those of you that sent your mare to stud - how did you choose where to send her? How long where they away for?
		
Click to expand...

They said what?!!!!

I've got 2 repro vets on my doorstep (Wilesley & Beaufort ET) so just tossing up which of those to use - but either way my mare will go there on grass keep and AI package - why juggle visits at home when you can have the mare checked multiple times and inseminated at the right time point by sending off to stud?


----------



## Golden_Match_II (4 April 2015)

With my horse Tam she was done last summer by AI with our local vets (who are reputable, but no repro specialists) and I'm a vet student so helped with scanning, and it went completely without any issues. She had the Regumate course before, then a Prostaglandin injection, then another injection about 12hrs before we planned to serve her. She was scanned every day for 7 days before she was ready to be served - our vet came every morning to do this, so we could pick the perfect time to do it. She's not a marish mare, and is a maiden, but it went very smoothly and she's still got the foal inside her just waiting for it to pop out in June! We did use chilled semen which is more fertile than frozen, but it was delivered before 9am next day and all worked well. I think the scanning daily to get a feel for where she was in her cycle was useful, so I guess you need a committed vet who's done lots of repro scanning and will come to you every morning.

ETA: think the injection pre-ovulation was hCG but don't quote me on that!


----------



## Rollin (4 April 2015)

That is good news Golden Match, best wishes for a lovely foal.

However, my mare who was 'missed' was on Regumate, scanned at midnight, so I was told and again at 6.00am, so I was told!!  You were paying for a daily vet call out, which I know from recent experience with my stallion, in Surrey is very expensive.  That is why it makes sense, to take the mare to a centre where everything is on site.

Both mares empty after AI put in foal after one cycle with the stallion covering in hand.


----------



## Golden_Match_II (5 April 2015)

I suppose every horse is individual, and should be treated as such. Our vets did an AI package so it didn't cost too much, and another round had she missed still wouldn't have made it to the £1k mark. Suppose it depends on who your vets are and the relationship you have with them. I would just say don't panic, it's not necessary to send them away for AI, although there are benefits to it.

ETA: Injection 12hrs before ovulation was actually a GnRH implant


----------



## Mariposa (7 April 2015)

Custard Cream said:



			For those of you that sent your mare to stud - how did you choose where to send her? How long where they away for?
		
Click to expand...

We sent our maiden mares to the stud where the AI specialist was based ( we used EquiBreed UK http://www.equineembryotransfer.co.uk/ and found the team professional and very helpful), it was only an hour away and we could pop back and check on them Grass livery there was nominal and the stud took good care of them. They were away for around a month in the end, until they'd had their heartbeat scans. 

Good luck whatever you decide, hope it all goes well!


----------



## Custard Cream (8 April 2015)

Thanks everyone. I've been in contact with James Crabtree, of Equine Reproductive Services in North Yorkshire. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dianchi (8 April 2015)

Personally would recommend that you either send away to the pro's or if you want to have her at home (we did in the end) that you scan a season without AI so that you can actually know when is best to do it.
Turned out with my mare that we went a day too soon on the first go as her focille goes huge before ovulation, second time we waited until the last moment and she took perfectly.

As for pics.....


----------



## ahorseandadog (11 April 2015)

I sent my mare to a stud. I recommend you do that too.


----------



## sywell (12 April 2015)

I had a surprise when I asked a top AI Vet some years ago that the semen sample look poor and his reply was he would speak to the stallion owner as I was paying I thought this was dreadful. With fresh semen you use the lab will give you full details of the sample most of the labs i have visited in Germany,Denmark and Holland have first class facilities. If it does not take you have a insemination problem. Bad timing from  the scan,vet not as experienced as they think. i have always done mares at home as it is often unsetteling if they more to  a new place. Best of luck.


----------



## Kaylum (12 April 2015)

Experienced stud staff can save you a fortune so get her to stud if possible and a make sure that your happy with the knowledge and practices they  have they should be able to talk you through the whole process and ask for recommendations/references and make sure they are insured.


----------

